
Show HN: A simple wind speed and direction probability model (Jupyter Notebook) - cqcn1991
https://github.com/cqcn1991/Wind-Speed-Analysis
======
papaf
This is really impressive and the probability distribution plots are
excellent. I recommend adding a lot more explanation text (Markdown/Latex
maths) as this would help people like me who have never done any calculations
with wind and might help yourself in the future.

Will you understand what you have done in 2 years time?

~~~
cqcn1991
Thanks for the suggestion, and that's why I'm still working on the paper and
related documentation.

Additionally, my Jupyter Notebook is getting too long. I'm thinking how can I
decouple it into several parts while still make it easy to use. That's the
main reason I haven't add any text in the it. The notebook would get even
longer, making it extremely hard to read.

------
cqcn1991
I'm not sure if this is the right place to post it. It's just a simple
probability model of wind speed and direction, that I made using Jupyter
Notebook. This is my master thesis (And I'm still working on the paper).

------
theideasmith
This is awesome – I've been passively looking for someone to do this and
finally you have. I'll have to take a longer look at it (and respond in more
breadth/depth), but great work and good luck with your thesis!

~~~
cqcn1991
Wow, didn't expect there would be a guy with similar research interest. That's
interesting.

